# Brand new PX4 Subcompact is denting casings



## ricksypher (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum and apologize if this has been answered before. I have an M9 that I've been happy with and just got the PX4 Subcompact .40 S&W for concealed carry. It's fresh out of the box I haven't shot it or even cleaned it yet, it came out of the bag dripping in oil. It has a 10 round mag. If I insert a full mag you have to be a bit aggressive or give it a firm slap to get it to click into place. This isn't an issue if the slide is locked back, it inserts fine then or when only loaded with 9 rounds.

After inserting a full mag with the slide closed then removing the mag and all the rounds, upon inspection of the rounds there are about 3 to 4 of them with bent casings, right below where the actual bullet is. Again...I haven't shot or even cleaned this thing, just dried off the excess oil, chambered a few rounds and a couple dry fires, that's it. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Only load 9 rounds until the magazine springs set, or maybe only load 9 rounds.

You can likewise use a compact mag that holds 12 rounds or fullsize that holds 14 with the adapter or not, or get an extension that would get you +2. That is a lot of .40 cal ammo fitting into that small magazine. Same can be said with a Glock 27 or a Glock 26 to name a few, real tough getting that last round loaded if at all when brand new.

Evidently you are using enough force to dent the cases, but I doubt that would give you any issues with function. Clean all that packing oil off with hoppes, re- lube and go shoot it would be my advice.


----------



## ricksypher (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks for the reply denner12. You're probably right. I guess all I'm faced with here is not being able to carry a full mag with an empty chamber...which I wouldn't do, or not being able to carry 10 +1 in the chamber. I can still carry a full 10 rounds (9 +1). Not the end of the world I suppose. I guess I just got spoiled with the M9.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Yes, I hear ya. Just can't beat physics. I have the pistol in 9mm. I added the 3 round extension for the added rounds and grip. That last round in the 13 round mag creates a little drag on the slide with the 13 round mag, but truth be told the pistol has always gone bang.

Indeed the little beast is ultra reliable and an exceptionally soft shooter for it's size. If you really want that last round in the 10 round mag, just load the magazine with an open slide and shoot for proper function at the range. The subcompact is as safe as you can get with one in the chamber. I would always carry the pistol with one in the chamber(just me). I would bet your pistol goes bang every time and I'm not much of a betting man.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Like Denner says, clean it really good with G96 or Hoppes solvent and lube with a light film of oil or grease per the manual. You have to get factory gunk out of there. 

As far as dented cases go, the firearm is labelled as holding 10 rounds not 10+1, unfortunately. I think they should label it as 9+1, but Beretta chose to just say 10 rounds; so some will be fooled into thinking 10+1. I would. That's 10 in the magazine with an empty chamber (no way to carry) or 9+1 in the tube.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I have two sub compact px4 40 cal..

i squeeze ten rounds in the mag every time rack one in the chamber, then add another round to the mag.both mags. 

Samething with my glock 27.

Sounds like a cleaning issue.

i don't understand how you could be bending up to four casings in one mag. Are you using a loading apparatus ?

if your hand loading I don't think the mag will allow you access on that part of the casing when applying down pressure .


----------



## ricksypher (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks for the replies guys...sorry for coming back so late. Yeah, It's looking like it's a 9+1 kind of side-arm. I have cleaned it pretty well, it shot great, certainly no complaints there. As to "Pic's" reply, it's not a cleaning issue. It's a magazine issue I believe. With a full 10 rounds in the magazine, it inserts fine with the slide locked back. If I then chamber a round and remove the mag to top off the round you have to be about 50 to 75 percent more aggressive getting the mag to fully seat.

Same thing with no round chambered and just inserting a full mag with the slide in the forward position. I've tested a full mag...slapped it in aggressively then inspected the rounds. Found denting..not denting more like crimping as if the rounds are getting compressed into each other very tight. You can see through the brass casing the bottom of the bullet...an impression of the bullet, where before the casing would be perfectly smooth. I've also tested just a 9 round mag with fresh rounds, no issue and the mag inserts just fine.

Seeing this and knowing how much force is required to seat the full magazine tells me the 10 rounds are bottomed out with zero give when it hits the slide in the forward position.

I think denner12 and Craigh are correct and he makes a good point that Beretta doesn't advertise it as a 10+1 side arm. For me, a 9+1 isn't a deal breaker. The guys at Beretta said everything should fire fine and those rounds did just fine. I am using a loading apparatus now...but at the time I saw this issue I was just hand loading.


----------

